# Dreamweaver CS3 Margin inside Table



## PFWC (Aug 5, 2008)

Have created a table in Dreamweaver CS3, with 2 columns. Image is in left column, and text is in right column. Text in right column will not hold left margin within table cell. It appears OK in Dreamweaver, but when viewed online, all text has moved 2 inches to the right. (It views OK in Firefox, Opera and Safari. Only has problem in Internet Explorer.) Text in that cell is a single line list coded as an unordered list with bullets; with paragraph formatting of "none", style of "none" with left margin selected. Border is zero, with no cell padding, nor cell spacing. Was OK the 1st time text was pasted into table cell. Text came from Word document. Used "Ctrl B" to make text bold. After that, problem began. Please advise how to keep left margin in place, for cell with text in it. Have tried to delete text and re-insert, also deleted and typed text directly into table. Same problem occurs. I'm not skilled with code. My guess is there's some rogue code creating this problem, that I can't identify. Thank you for your wisdom on this matter!


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

Could you post your code, plus the URL of the web page (if possible) ?


----------



## PFWC (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you Redcore. I figured it out myself, no thanks to anyone at Adobe. Wherever it is that you set "do not wrap text" within the cell -- that was the answer. When I selected "do not wrap text", it put the margin back where it should have been (and kept it there). Have no idea why no one at Adobe could have told me this, but I'm just happy it's fixed!


----------

